# Timid Newbie Posting- be kind!



## JustAddSparkles (Apr 27, 2010)

Disclaimers:
-Yeah, my brows are gross. I know. (And there is a cut above them currently that appears as a super long eyebrow hair. Wow, so pretty I can't even stand it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
-I didn't have time to edit photos, so I look sort of washed out in some pics.....but probably not as much as you would think, I'm super fair skinned.
-I'm still getting the hang of taking makeup pictures, any tips on how to make the eyeshadow appear the actual shade would be fabulous! It always appears so much less vibrant on "film". 
-My lips are asymmetrical. Thanks to a lovely permanent fat lip from dirtbike accident as a kid. I'm a touch sensitive about it. Any product reccomendations on "one side lip plumpers" will be welcome with open arms though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is my FIRST FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Face:
-Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer in Nude. 
-NARS Orgasm blush

Lips:
-Estee Lauder Elizabeth Pink 
-MAC Cremesheen Lipglass in Partial to Pink

Eyes:
-Laura Mercier secret camo concealer
-MAC paintpot in Painterly as base
-Highlight= MAC White Wheat
-Lid= MAC Silver Ring + Tilt
-Crease= MAC pigment in Deep Blue Green
-MAC 217 used for blending
-Ecotools brushes used for lip application & crease
-Estee Lauder eyeliner in black
-Korres eyeliner in white on waterline
-Too Faced Lash Injection mascara (was clumping on me today, may be time to say goodbye)

The eyes:













Thanks for not laughing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....and if you did, well....I'm glad I gave you a smile at least.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 27, 2010)

Pretty and subtle!  You have beautiful eyes!


----------



## mariserinb (Apr 27, 2010)

with all the disclaimers at the beginning i expected something bad! not at all, you're super pretty! and your eyes are AMAZING. keep posting


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Apr 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Pretty and subtle! You have beautiful eyes!_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a mom, so most days I grab for the subtle shades or my daughter tells me I look like Rainbow Brite. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariserinb* 

 
_with all the disclaimers at the beginning i expected something bad! not at all, you're super pretty! and your eyes are AMAZING. keep posting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm kind of curious as to what you expected now! haha. But thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I'm just hypersensitive to posting my picture online because I'm so aware of my own flaws, you know?


----------



## UnleashTheBats (Apr 28, 2010)

You have the MOST gorgeous eyes


----------



## ilhk (Apr 28, 2010)

very pretty! and everything you warned about wasn't even that bad haha :]


----------



## mizvolta (Apr 28, 2010)

You are beautiful, especially your eyes!


----------



## summerblue (Apr 28, 2010)

You do have big, beautiful eyes!


----------



## iShadow (Apr 28, 2010)

you look so lovely! your eyes are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Gonzajuju (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow you have such amazing eyes and clear skin. Great FOTD!


----------



## LC (Apr 28, 2010)

your eyes are beautiful but the lighting is so bright i can't really see the makeup


----------



## bella1342 (Apr 28, 2010)

Great job Allie! I logged in here (first time in about a month) to check out your fotd! I LOVE deep blue green pigment it's a great color, isn't it?  You certainly know what colors go well with your eyes.. they are so gorgeous btw!


----------



## QueenBam (Apr 28, 2010)

very preeeeeeeeeeeetttttyyy


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 28, 2010)

I love the liner... it really adds to the overall effect. Love your eyes so much.


----------



## Nieriel (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW love your eyes, very pretty


----------



## *Stargazer* (Apr 28, 2010)

Love it, love it, love it! And now I'm lemming Partial to Pink.


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 28, 2010)

pretty! you have gorgeous eyes


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Apr 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baci* 

 
_your eyes are beautiful but the lighting is so bright i can't really see the makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know, the lighting really washed me out and I didn't edit them. I'm still experimenting with settings to take pictures of makeup, haven't quite got it down yet-- doesn't help that I'm super pale to begin with! haha. I'm going to work on it today since I have the day off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you everyone


----------



## Meisje (Apr 28, 2010)

Your eyes are incredible. Your lips being asymmetrical is very hard to notice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They look fine.

This is beautiful and you are beautiful.


----------



## tthelwell (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW! I was also expecting the worst....LOL!
And then BAM! Gorgeousness! U have fabulous eyes and great skin! Don't be shy mama!
And what's wrong with your lips? I think the bottom lips should be bigger than the top personally! They look fine to me!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 28, 2010)

Your eyes are amazing.


----------



## vc1079 (Apr 28, 2010)

HI!! im relatively new here too! and i dont think your very TIMID by posting a full FOTD on here! i dont even have the guts to do thtat yet!


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Apr 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tthelwell* 

 
_WOW! I was also expecting the worst....LOL!
And then BAM! Gorgeousness! U have fabulous eyes and great skin! Don't be shy mama!
And what's wrong with your lips? I think the bottom lips should be bigger than the top personally! They look fine to me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
This made my day haha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My lower lip is bigger on the left side due to a dirtbike accident as a kid. The handle bar went through my lip, and apparently it was my plastic surgeons first day on the job or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've always been annoyed by/sensitive to it-- but I guess it's not THAT noticeable unless I point it out....and I always do haha.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Apr 28, 2010)

I think you did a great job and I agree with everyone else, your eyes are gorgeous!


----------



## mariserinb (Apr 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustAddSparkles* 

 
_I'm kind of curious as to what you expected now! haha. But thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I'm just hypersensitive to posting my picture online because I'm so aware of my own flaws, you know?_

 
i expected a big ol scar and some kind of noticeable unevenness in your lips, from what you described!  i wouldn't even have noticed the scar if you hadn't mentioned it, it's quite light, and your lips i still don't notice anything, they look perfectly lovely to me


----------



## peachsuns (Apr 28, 2010)

Beautiful!!!
Your eyes are so gorgeous, I almost forgot to check your makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elizabeth Pink is my favorite l/s, too.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## moonlit (Apr 29, 2010)

u have amazing eyes!!! and the makeup is nice. good work!


----------

